# goat halloween costumes?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i want to dress up myself and my two goats for halloween to pass out candy. i think it'll be a hoot. i have a good imagination and i can sew but i dont know what to dress them or me as... 

one is white the other is like a "marbled-tan"

any ideas???


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Last year I brought them to work and I dressed as Little Bo Peep. I called it "Something very wrong". But then I am 6'2" 200 lb 50 something balding old man and they are goats.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

How about all three of you dress as gypsies? With names like Moonbeam and Milkyway you are half way there. New age "goddess" gypsies. Beads, scarves, tie dye, crystals, big earrings, bells, dark eyeliner, lipstick, astrology signs, palm reading goats.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

gypsies!!! love it!!! and i have bunches of scarves! and hoop earrings that are too big to wear as bracelets... i could put a bandanna on each of our heads... and i have some bells! oooh! i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Last year, my boys went as goats.....and I dressed up as a farmer. Staw hat, flannel shirt, overalls, freckles and pigtails the works. They boys were young so I didn't dress them but plan to this year. I am thinking of using those lacy wings little girls use when they dress up as fairys to stap to one of their backs(probably one of my white goats) and then go for the angel and devil goats look. Should be easy enough to make one a Devil, I have a black goat with handsome horns who looks great in red. :twisted:


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I stopped by the Pretty Goat and Cow contest at our county fair last night ... here are some photos of some of the entries that may give you some more ideas:

Frontier Girl and Goat
[attachment=4:1sjhn3ct]IMG_2877.JPG[/attachment:1sjhn3ct]

Trick or Treat Girl and Goat
[attachment=3:1sjhn3ct]IMG_2881.JPG[/attachment:1sjhn3ct]

Hula Girl and Goat
[attachment=2:1sjhn3ct]IMG_2883.JPG[/attachment:1sjhn3ct][attachment=1:1sjhn3ct]IMG_2884.JPG[/attachment:1sjhn3ct]

Robin Hood and Fryer Tuck
[attachment=0:1sjhn3ct]IMG_2888.JPG[/attachment:1sjhn3ct]


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Chef and His Dinner
[attachment=4:s7huwaz6]IMG_2891.JPG[/attachment:s7huwaz6]

Pebbles and Bam Bam
[attachment=3:s7huwaz6]IMG_2896.JPG[/attachment:s7huwaz6]

Dairy Fairy
[attachment=2:s7huwaz6]IMG_2901.JPG[/attachment:s7huwaz6]

Batman and Robin
[attachment=1:s7huwaz6]IMG_2909.JPG[/attachment:s7huwaz6]

Western Girl and Cow (note the wig on the cow!)
[attachment=0:s7huwaz6]IMG_2918.JPG[/attachment:s7huwaz6]


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Skipper, Ginger, and Gilligan
[attachment=0:3r4ubdfn]IMG_2926.JPG[/attachment:3r4ubdfn]


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

SO MUCH FUN!!!! Wish I could have seen that. Looks like a blast. Brings me back to when I used to show horses. One year my mom made this huge spider costume. The big body part fit down over my shoulders with a hole to see though and the legs stretched out probably 3 ft or more on each side. A big black harry thing. I had a big..bit stubborn appaloosa called Goober. We did great riding around the ring..me in my spider and Goober in a black sheet. I think we even place first or second. Then leaving the ring...my mom said it looked so crazy. The horse must have finally seen these big black legs bouncing up and down in his periphery view and from the bleachers is looked like the big spider jumped up and plopped down in the dirt. (he bucked me off). 

Now my mom has hung the spider from a pulley at the peak of her house and slowly lowers it down on unsuspecting trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures! What great costumes! Here's a picture of Phil and I with our goat, Cuzco, at a Halloween party in 2008. We were The A-Team. Phil was Hannibal Smith dressed as the "Aquamaniac" and I was Howling Mad Murdock dressed as "Captain Cab". Yeah, it's complicated, but if you know the A-Team, you know what I'm talking about.  We didn't have a Templeton "Faceman" Peck, but Cuzco posed as B.A. Baracus (complete with gold jewelry) and the A-Team van. It was a hoot!
[attachment=0:clb49d67]A-Team goat.jpg[/attachment:clb49d67]


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

great ideas! i got pics of mine with scarfs and hats on. wont be passing out candy with them this year though. i'm flying to florida tomarrow to visit my family for two weeks. i'm nervous and excited! 
maybe next year i dress them up and pass out candy...

nice idea with the kids wings too! some fae-goats! love it!


----------

